# My Fluval Ebi!



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

So here's my Fluval Ebi I got just a little while ago  Thanks to April & Eric I got some nice things to put inside today!




























Tada!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

keep the receipt incase your light stops working and be sure to silicone your background down so it doesnt pop up


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking lovely. Are you going the simple route or still working on it? I like the branch.

I have mine next to my iMac too


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

mines right next to the computer too except on the left


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking Great! Love the setup.


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Mferko - I will definitely get on that this weekend! A bit terrified after reading all these stories about the background popping up!

Atom - I'm not sure yet! I'd like to keep it simple, but I have some fissidens being shipped to me so I'm probably gonna still add a bit more here and there but I like the clean look

plantedinvertz - thanks so much


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Wisperian said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Mferko - I will definitely get on that this weekend! A bit terrified after reading all these stories about the background popping up!
> 
> ...


in the meantime just tighten up the screws real good on the light bracket, that held my background down


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

I actually impulsively got a scarlet badis too  even though I don't really have room for him so I threw him into the Ebi. He's about the size of a shrimp so I don't know if he'll be able to eat shrimplets. I think it'd be a great excuse to start up another tank for him LOL


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

The badis will probably eat the shrimplets. They really love live food D:


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Wisperian said:


> I actually impulsively got a scarlet badis too  even though I don't really have room for him so I threw him into the Ebi. He's about the size of a shrimp so I don't know if he'll be able to eat shrimplets. I think it'd be a great excuse to start up another tank for him LOL


He looks amazing. I saw some at Aquarium's West and was tempted to get one myself, but hear they are finicky eaters. What are you feeding yours?

I would love to start another Ebi with a pair of them myself.


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh no  he's so tiny and cute though! He looks so great with all the teeny shrimp. I suppose I'll set up another tank for him then.

Thankfully none of my shrimp are berried yet so I still have some time!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

If you added some moss and more plants you might be able to keep the badis although it may eat some shrimplets, at least you have a few that will survive. I wouldnt reccomend it though D:


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get your badis, wisperian? His colours are so much brighter than the ones I have seen.

Maybe you can get him a separate tank with a nice female if you want to have shrimplets


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

I got him from April's today! He was the only one like him left in the tanks. They were some others but they had ich/fungus so yeah  

But yeah, that's what I'm thinking! I have a spare rimless 3g lying around


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

Beauty!! Is that Bylxa? I would be interested to track your success with it in the ebi!


----------



## Phyrex (Feb 1, 2011)

I've gotta stop looking at the fluval ebi threads. It's not good for my mind and eventually wallet.... They're soooo pretty.


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

So just a little update! The blyxa is growing REALLY well and I bought a little patch of fissidens off ebay for $2 , threw in an indian almond leaf and everything is doing quite well.

However, I lost two CRS because I had a mini nitrate spike and everything was looking iffy for a day or two. But now everyone's happy, molting, eating, etc.

Also, I gave my scarlet badis away to my coworker who seems to like it a lot


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks great. I see you left off the top ;p 

What are the benefits of the almond leaf? I have seen other ebi's with almond leaves in them too. I have been thinking of getting some.

Btw, nice CRS. Where is it from?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that's quite the setup you have going.
hope those CRS can give you many lil ones as well.


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a Indain Almond leaf in each tank for shrimp (which I usually get from April or Mykiss)... helps condition the water and grows a fungus (I think??).. which the shrimp forage.. . A leaf generally last me 4-6 weeks...

Other leaves work... I have used cherry, maple, and oak. I have read that just about any fruit or hardwood. I have been trying to get my hands on some mulberry, ad I have read many quite a few recommendations it.

I think the indian almond leaves are favoured on the basis that they are from the same regions that the shrimp are, so are more natural wrt to how they condition the water.



Atom said:


> It looks great. I see you left off the top ;p
> 
> What are the benefits of the almond leaf? I have seen other ebi's with almond leaves in them too. I have been thinking of getting some.
> 
> Btw, nice CRS. Where is it from?


----------

